# Rigid Wet Saws



## darrell s (Mar 5, 2016)

I am a beginner DIY'er looking at the Rigid brand tile saws. I have looked at the more expensive yet highly rated Dewalt wet saw, but would prefer to stay in a lower $ with Rigid, How reliable is there 8 inch saw model # R4040S? Any suggestions on other brands as well? Thanks for all replies!


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

How big is your job? I used an $89 Skil saw for my half bath remodel, and I plan on using for my kitchen remodel as well. It got the job done and even if I throw it away when I'm done, it's still the cheapest option in my case.


----------



## darrell s (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks Bret for your reply! Currently I am tiling a kitchen floor approx. 200 sq. ft. I plan on starting several other jobs in residential properties (rentals) in the near future.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

i have an older version of that saw. Just used it last night. It does a satisfactory job. I will note, however, that my version has some play in the table when extended all the way out, so when cutting 24" tiles. Also, it seems the table is not quite flat. When I have the tile out to the right side and push down left of the blade, there is some rocking. I've clean and cleaned, but it still does it so I am pretty confident it isn't debris. These are a little annoying, but I'm a DIY'er who is has done 2 small baths and will embark on doing a large master this summer. Like anything, you can achieve amazing results, it just may take more time.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Check this one out, can't be beat for the money.


http://www.harborfreight.com/10-in-25-hp-tilebrick-saw-69275.html


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

Canarywood1 said:


> Check this one out, can't be beat for the money.
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/10-in-25-hp-tilebrick-saw-69275.html


yahtzee! for the crappy table on the rigid and the excellent reviews on the HF saw, it would be my path if I was starting all over...


----------



## goobertime (Mar 19, 2016)

just get a quality blade, that will make more difference than brand saw...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually I use the 4030S professionally (not doing tile full time, but do it often enough.) I think it's a superb deal for $279. There is a little play in the table on mine which can be an issue on larger tiles like 18"+ as mentioned, but mine does not have any issue with the table not being flat.

Assuming the table on the 4040 is the same (it appears to be), the 4040 doesn't seem like a very good value to me. There isn't anything I've run into that I can't do yet.

As far as the Harbor Freight saw goes, I've used Harbor Freight tools and I wouldn't have any expectation that the table is going to be designed to a higher tolerance than the Ridgid. Also, I don't see how it allows for a plunge cut. It's not specifically mentioned in the manual so I don't know if it can do it. A plunge cut isn't really optional, IMO.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

1acre said:


> i have an older version of that saw. Just used it last night. It does a satisfactory job. I will note, however, that my version has some play in the table when extended all the way out, so when cutting 24" tiles. Also, it seems the table is not quite flat. When I have the tile out to the right side and push down left of the blade, there is some rocking. I've clean and cleaned, but it still does it so I am pretty confident it isn't debris. These are a little annoying, but I'm a DIY'er who is has done 2 small baths and will embark on doing a large master this summer. Like anything, you can achieve amazing results, it just may take more time.



I have that play as well but you can work around it if you move the table to your advantage.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the Ridgid and really like it. Have used MK. Felker, Target, Ridgid, and a couple of the cheap throwaways. The Ridgid was as good the rest.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

As far as I can tell (and I shopped), the Ridgid 4030 is unbeatable in terms of features and specs _at that price point_. There was at one time a Kobalt model at Lowes that had similar specs, but it's discontinued last I checked.


----------



## darrell s (Mar 5, 2016)

1acre said:


> i have an older version of that saw. Just used it last night. It does a satisfactory job. I will note, however, that my version has some play in the table when extended all the way out, so when cutting 24" tiles. Also, it seems the table is not quite flat. When I have the tile out to the right side and push down left of the blade, there is some rocking. I've clean and cleaned, but it still does it so I am pretty confident it isn't debris. These are a little annoying, but I'm a DIY'er who is has done 2 small baths and will embark on doing a large master this summer. Like anything, you can achieve amazing results, it just may take more time.


 Thanks for the info. "Table sway" seems to be a repeating theme with some of Rigids models. Your insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## darrell s (Mar 5, 2016)

jeffnc said:


> As far as I can tell (and I shopped), the Ridgid 4030 is unbeatable in terms of features and specs _at that price point_. There was at one time a Kobalt model at Lowes that had similar specs, but it's discontinued last I checked.


Thanks Jeff. I did look at the 10" Kobalt with rolling stand. It has received some nice reviews. There are some quality control issues though. I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

Harbor Freight, use it and throw it away. you get what you pay for.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

A few more comments to add after this much time:

- I still think the Ridgid is a great deal _at that price point_. But I can confirm after cutting many more tiles with it, that when dealing with large tile (like 24x12), there is some play in the table when pulled that far back that leads to some inaccurate cuts (i.e. not exactly 90 degree cuts). Annoying, but again you'd have to pay a lot more to get a saw with tighter tolerances that can handle the large tile.

- I'd love the DeWalt since it gets great reviews, but at almost triple the price the price... and don't forget it's a lot heavier and harder to haul around than the Ridgid too.

- It looks like the Kobalt might be back in the game. I have no reason to think it's any better with tolerances than the Ridgid, but it did appear to be the competing model back in action.

The Ridgid is about $300, the Kobalt about $330, and the DeWalt about $875.


----------

